# electric conversion



## 106864 (Sep 4, 2007)

hi 
my damon daybreak 2006 arrives in 1 week ,this is my first motorhome can anyone addvise me were to get the electrics converted i am based in essex


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

Look under the search forum, then electric conversions .... youll find loads of info


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi

Give East Coast Leisure in Basildon. a call, they service and repair RVs..

http://www.east-coast-leisure.co.uk/index.htm


----------

